# Fox Gabel Service in Köln



## gourmet (3. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!

Ich würde meiner FOX Vanilla RLC gerne zu Weihnachten einen regenerativen Wellnessaufenthalt bescheren! 
Ich würd sie ungerne wegschicken, deshalb meine Frage: Kennt jemand einen Laden in Köln oder Umgebung wo man einen guten Service machen lassen kann? Habt ihr da schon Erfahrungen gemacht? Wie sieht es ungefähr aus mit den Preisen?

Danke!!!!


----------



## stadtloewe (3. Dezember 2006)

Hi!

Probiere es mal bei Cycle Basar in Rodenkirchen. Der Laden macht einen super Eindruck auf mich.

Gruß Stadtlöwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zachi (3. Dezember 2006)

Versuchs mal im Bikebahnhof, im Longericher S-Bahnhof.
Ich glaube, die machen das direkt vor Ort.


----------



## gourmet (4. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!

Danke schon mal für die Antworten, da werd ich auf jeden Fall mal anrufen.  
Hat denn jemand schon Erfahrungen mit einem der Läden?


----------



## alois (1. Januar 2007)

....würde mich interessieren, ob der Service in Köln geht?

Gruss Alois


----------



## patrese (1. Januar 2007)

schau mal im cycle werx in der südstadt nach,dort sind sie sehr fachkundig, da sie alle selbst begeisterte biker sind.

http://www.cyclewerx.de/


----------



## gourmet (27. Februar 2007)

Hallo!
Hab bei den gennanten Läden nachgefragt, die würden die aber alle zu Toxoholics weiterschicken...
Ich habe gerade eine Mail an Cycle Service in Düsseldorf geschickt, die sind offizieller Fox Stützpunkt. Falls die den Service dort machen, sag (oder schreib) ich Bescheid...

Die meisten Läden bei denen ich angefragt habe meinten, dass sie die Gabel wegschicken, weil dann eine Gewährleistung auf die 'Reperatur' bestehen würde. Aber es geht doch nur um Dichtungen und Öl?! Was für eine Garantie wird denn da gegeben?!

Und immer noch... Wenn jemand einen Laden in Köln/Umgebung kennt wo ich  einen guten, gewissenhaften Service bekommen kann (bzw. meine Gabel  ), lasst es mich wissen! Gewährleistung ist mir nicht soo wichtig!


----------



## Giom (27. Februar 2007)

es gibt meineswissens nur 2 läden in Deutschland, die von Fox zugelassen sind, um die Wartung durchzuführen. Dabei wird noch spezielles werkzeug benötigt. Ich habe Montag meine Gabel zum Fahrrad Hübel in bonn gebracht (wird von dort weitergeschickt). Die meinten in ca. 5-7 Werktage müsste die gabel wieder da sein. Kosten? 80-85 eur.
Ich gebe bescheid, wenn ich die Gabel zurückkriege.
Gruß
Guillaume


----------



## gourmet (27. Februar 2007)

Hallo!

Danke fÃ¼r deine schnelle Antwort!
85â¬ hÃ¶rt sich ja super an! Mit Dichtungen und allem? Und Porto? Ich hab immer von ca. 110â¬ gehÃ¶rt, gelesen. 

Von Fox "zugelassen" wÃ¤re doch nur wichtig, wenn auf der Gabel noch Garatie ist, oder? 
Ich meine, es gibt ja auch die bewundernswerten Leute, die den Service selbst machen... Also wenn ein HÃ¤ndler sich auskennt und den Service gut macht, wÃ¤re es mir sch*** egal, ob Fox den zulÃ¤sst... Es doch nicht so, dass Fox den HÃ¤ndlern verbietet die Gabeln zu servicen !?!?

Meinetwegen muss da auch nicht das Original Fox Ãl und Fluid usw. rein. Wenn anderes Zeug auch seinen Zweck erfÃ¼llt... Wie gesagt auf der Gabel ist eh keine Garantie mehr...

GrÃ¼Ãe!!!!


----------



## juchhu (28. Februar 2007)

gourmet schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Danke für deine schnelle Antwort!
> 85 hört sich ja super an! Mit Dichtungen und allem? Und Porto? Ich hab immer von ca. 110 gehört, gelesen.
> ...


 
Mal abgesehen davon, dass der Händler, der Deine FOX wartet, ein paar Spezialwerkzeuge, diverse Verschleißteile (z.B. Dichtungen, Buchsen, Gabelöl etc.) auf Lager haben muss, übernimmt er die Gewährleistung für die durchgeführte Inspektion/Reparatur.
Da die meisten Händler nicht spezialisiert sind,
zucken die spätestens an diesem Punkt.
Sollte durch nicht ordnungsgemäße Wartung oder unentdeckter Vorschädigung sich ein Fehlverhalten mit Unfallfolge innerhalb der Gewährleistungsfrist entwickeln, kann es teuer werden.
Vor ein paar Jahren war das noch relativ einfach mit ölgedämpften Stahlfedersystemen.
Aber heute mit Luft und diversen Dämpfungssteuerungen (z.B. Massenträgheitsventile) überfordert das die meisten Fahrradwerkstätten.

In sofern würde ich auf die Gewährleistung und ggf. Folgegarantie nicht leichtherzig verzichten.


----------



## gourmet (28. Februar 2007)

Hallo juchu!

Tja, da ist was dran! Obwohl ich denke, dass es im Falle eines Unfalles ziemlich kompliziert werden könnte nachzuweisen, dass es an der Gabel/dem Gabelservice gelegen hat. ( bin nicht rechtsschutzversichert   )

Dann bleibt mir wohl nichts übrig als die Gabel zu Toxoholics zu schicken. Ich hätte es halt nur lieber, wenn das ganze ein bischen persönlicher ablaufen würde und ich den Händler kenne und ein paar Worte mit ihm wechseln könnte. Außerdem habe ich von Toxohlics und Shock Worx nicht so viel gutes gelesen und bei über 100 macht man sich halt Gedanken. 
In vielen Beiträgen schwärmen die Leute richtig von Tftuned in England. Ich habe mal ausgerechnet, dass ich da mit den Portokosten usw. 30-40 mehr zahlen würde. Ich weiß nicht wirklich ob sich das lohnt.

Ich warte erst nochmal ab, ob man bei dem Laden in Bonn wirklich den Service für 80-85 bekommt.

Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (28. Februar 2007)

gourmet schrieb:


> Hallo juchu!
> 
> (1)Tja, da ist was dran! Obwohl ich denke, dass es im Falle eines Unfalles ziemlich kompliziert werden könnte nachzuweisen, dass es an der Gabel/dem Gabelservice gelegen hat. ( bin nicht rechtsschutzversichert  )
> 
> ...



Ich glaube einfach, dass die meisten Fahrradwerkstätten ihr Können bei den modernen Federungssystemen realistisch einschätzen. Will sagen: Kennen wir nicht, machen wir (besser) nicht! Die rechtliche Komponente kann ja über eine erweiterte Betriebshaftpflicht (falls die Normale dies nicht schon leistet) gedeckt werden. Das viel größere Problem wäre der mögliche Imageschaden. Das kann für einen kleineren Laden zum KO werden.
Kann ich nachvollziehen. Ich bin bisher den Weg des Selbermachens inkl. Kauf von Spezialwerkzeug gegangen. Das war bestimmt teuerer, aber ich wusste, wer verantwortlich ist, und wie gearbeitet wurde. 
Allerdings ist dieser Lösungsansatz eher für eine Minderheit.
Bei den ganzen Wartungs- und Inspektionsforderungen seitens des Herstellers nimmt FOX m.W. ein Sonderstellung ein. Ich habe bisher noch keinen Hersteller gefunden, der so kurze und aufwändige Wartungsintervalle fordert. Das war und bleibt bisher ein KO-Kriterium für FOX. Auch wenn sie wirklich gute Produkte bauen.
Mein Tipp: Entschließ Dich schnell. Wenn erst die Bikesaison in ein bis zwei Monaten begonnen hat, wird die Bearbeitungsdauer für eingeschickte Teile wieder stark anwachsen.


----------



## supasini (28. Februar 2007)

ist zwar keine fox, aber...

meine MZ MArathon XC 2005 machte nach 2600 km nicht mehr alles so, wie sie sollte: Spiel in den Buchsen, LO (heißt hier TST) ging nicht mehr. Gabel 15 Monate nach KAuf zu H+S gebraucht, Fehler geschildert, Zettel bekommen, daurt ca. 2-3 Wochen. Nach 16 Tagen Anruf, meine Gabel sei da.
Kosten 60 , Erneuert wurden Buchsen, alle Dichtungen, Abstreifringe, Ölwechsel, neue TST-Einheit. Die Gabel geht wieder richtig gut, wie kurz nach der Einfahrzeit - optimal! Da fand ich den Preis für den Service völlig i.O. 

So, das soll jetzt dazu ermuntern, die Gabel einfach mal trotz aller Unkenrufe zum Service zu schicken, weil der MZ-Service (Cosmic Sports) ja einen noch schlechteren Ruf hat.
Viel Erfolg, kurze Laufzeiten und eine langes (Gabel-) Leben


----------



## gourmet (28. Februar 2007)

Hallo!



> Ich bin bisher den Weg des Selbermachens inkl. Kauf von Spezialwerkzeug gegangen. Das war bestimmt teuerer, aber ich wusste, wer verantwortlich ist, und wie gearbeitet wurde.



Respekt! Moitzfeld? Das ist ja um die Ecke. Dann bring ich die Gabel doch einfach dir  Nein, Spaß beiseite. Ihr habt mich überzeugt  Ich werd die Gabel jetzt einfach zu Toxoholics schicken und jut is. Hab sie gerade schon ausgebaut und werde morgen mal anrufen wie das Prozedere ist...

Falls alles gut läuft werd ich berichten, damit man auch mal positives hier liest. Falls nicht natürlich auch 

Gn8!


----------



## juchhu (1. März 2007)

gourmet schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Glück gehabt. Bei FOX-Gabeln habe ich keinerlei Erfahrung und Werkzeug. 
Ich habe aber den Vorteil, den Inhaber des Bike-Shop Moitzfelds als Freund zu haben, für alles was ich nicht habe oder kann oder einfach zu selten mache, nutze ich dann den kurzen Dienstweg. 
Meistens reicht schon ein Tipp.
Z.B. wie wechsel ich einen Schlauch mit entsprechender Technik unter 2 Minuten oder
wie zentriere ich richtig oder tausend Montagetipps leicht gemacht oder ...


----------



## gourmet (1. März 2007)

Ja, den netten Herrn im Bikeshop Moitzfeld kenn ich auch! Echt super!
Als ich die ersten paar Male da war, dachte ich der will einfach nichts zu tun haben  Ich bin immer mit meinem Rad rein und hab sowas esagt wie: "Ich hab alles versucht, ich schaffe dieses und jenes nicht alleine. Bitte mach du das, wann soll ich das Bike abholen?" Und er guckte sich die Sache immer an, gab mir genau die richtigen Tipps und ließ mich wieder gehen  
Aber mittlerweile hat er auch ein paar Euro (Aber wirklich nur ein paar) an mir verdient!


----------



## juchhu (1. März 2007)

gourmet schrieb:


> Ja, den netten Herrn im Bikeshop Moitzfeld kenn ich auch! Echt super!
> Als ich die ersten paar Male da war, dachte ich der will einfach nichts zu tun haben  Ich bin immer mit meinem Rad rein und hab sowas esagt wie: "Ich hab alles versucht, ich schaffe dieses und jenes nicht alleine. Bitte mach du das, wann soll ich das Bike abholen?" Und er guckte sich die Sache immer an, gab mir genau die richtigen Tipps und ließ mich wieder gehen
> Aber mittlerweile hat er auch ein paar Euro (Aber wirklich nur ein paar) an mir verdient!


 
So ist Michael, der Mann mit den magischen Händen und dem Expertenwissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gourmet (2. März 2007)

So Gabel ist weg!
Obwohl keine Saison ist, gute 4 Wochen Bearbeitungszeit  Ich wette die nächsten 4 Wochen wird Bombenwetter, wie ich mich kenne!
Mann muss die Gabel nur hinschicken und einen Zettel mit Adresse+Tel beilegen. Abrechnung geht nur per Nachnahme.
Ich bin mal sehr gespannt, habe die Gabel letztes Jahr bei ebay ersteigert. Angeblich war sie da erst vor kurzem beim Service. Also ich hoffe das alles ok ist!


----------



## rpo35 (2. März 2007)

gourmet schrieb:


> ...Obwohl keine Saison ist, gute 4 Wochen Bearbeitungszeit  ...


So unlogisch finde ich das gar nicht


----------



## gourmet (2. März 2007)

Ja, eigentlich logischer als anders herum 

  1 Stunden nachdem ich die Gabel zur Post gebracht habe, haben sich doch noch die aus DÃ¼sseldorf gemeldet. cycle-service.de 
Ja, wir machen den Service. Kosten ca. 75 â¬  

Na ja, vieleicht nÃ¼tzt die Info ja noch jemandem!


----------



## Giom (10. März 2007)

also, Fahrrad Hübel Bonn hat mich genau nach 7 Werktage angerufen, um mir zu sagen, dass die Gabel wieder da ist; die angekündigte Frist wurde eingehalten. Die Gabel wurde in der Zeit zu einem Laden Namens  Shock Therapie geschickt.
Aus den angekündigten 80-85 eur sind es 109 eur geworden; es wurde mir allerdings auch bei der Annahme gesagt, es könnte evtl. mehr werden. Nach Aussge von Shock Therapie, hängt es damit zusammen, dass die Gabel zu wenig gepflegt wurde und die Luftkmmer bereits leicht beschädigt war. Ich gebe es zu, ich habe anfangs die gabel gar nicht gepflegt.
Ich werde die Gabel nicht direkt wieder testen können, denn ich warte noch auf meinem Rahmen, aber so wie es aussieht, lasse ich die nächste Wartung meiner Gabel wieder über Hübel machen.
gruss
guillaume


----------



## gourmet (14. März 2007)

Freut mich für dich dass es gut geklappt hat!
Gepflegt habe ich meine Gabel auch nur soweit, dass ich nach dem Fahren die Tauchrohre abgewischt und ab und zu Brunox drauf gesprüht habe. 
Ich hab noch nichts gehört von Toxo... Am Freitag ist Sie 2 Wochen weg. 

  Ich zitiere mich mal selbst:


> Obwohl keine Saison ist, gute 4 Wochen Bearbeitungszeit  Ich wette die nächsten 4 Wochen wird Bombenwetter, wie ich mich kenne!



Tja, wenn man so nach draußen schaut... Ach Mensch... Ich will fahren !!!!


----------



## Giom (14. März 2007)

gut daß du nach tips gefragt hast und schliesslich zum teuersten und langsamsten gegangen bist


----------



## sibby08 (14. März 2007)

gourmet schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nichts gehört von Toxo... Am Freitag ist Sie 2 Wochen weg.


 
Dann warte mal noch was! 
Ich warte noch auf meinen Dämpfer, der heute auf den Tag 6 Wochen unterwegs ist. Gabel kam großzügigerweise auf Anfrage nach 3 Wochen als kostenpflichtiger 24 Std. Service. Aber was nützt das wenn der Dämpfer dann nicht mitkommt? Der 24 Std Service ergibt da irgendwie keinen Sinn wenn beide Teile in einem Paket dahingeschickt wurden und nur eins zurück.
     
Ich poste dann wieder wenn ich mein Bike (irgendwann) wieder habe.


----------



## gourmet (15. März 2007)

> Ich warte noch auf meinen Dämpfer, der heute auf den Tag 6 Wochen unterwegs ist.



Wenn du deinen Dämpfer und ich meine Gabel wieder habe, wird es wahrscheinlich wochenlang schneien und stürmen und hageln 


Haben die dir gesagt, dass nur die Gabel kommt, als du den 24h Service bestellt hast???
Mal bei Toxo nachfragen und ein bischen Dampf machen ist ne´ gute Idee. Mal schauen wie weit die sind...

Neidische Grüße an alle die das Wetter auf zwei Rädern genießen!!!


----------



## gourmet (28. März 2007)

.


----------



## gourmet (28. März 2007)

So meine Gabel ist seit Montag wieder da! Also war Sie 3 Wochen weg. 
Bezahlt habe ich 109 + 11 für Rücksendung+Nachnahme.
Ich bin jetzt zwei Tage gefahren und kann sagen, dass es sich wirklich bemerkbar  macht. Sie ist jetzt wieder ein richtiges Sensibelchen  
Ein bischen blöd ist, dass die Gabel komplett verstellt war. Ich hatte mir aber meinen Einstellungen notiert!
Am Tauchrohr hab ich jetzt einen O-Ring, zur Federwegskontrolle  
Außerdem kamen noch ein paar schöne Hochglanzprospekte mit, in einem ist ein 7-Seitiger Workshop, um Gabel und Dämpfer selbst zu servicen. ...Mal schauen...
Und ich habe einen Toxo - Mitgliedsausweis bekommen  ... Wofür ich den brauche ist mir allerdings ein Rätsel!!!

Also ich bin auf jeden Fall zufrieden und freu mich dass ich jetzt wieder radeln kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (29. März 2007)

gourmet schrieb:


> So meine Gabel ist seit Montag wieder da! Also war Sie 3 Wochen weg.
> Bezahlt habe ich 109 + 11 für Rücksendung+Nachnahme.
> Ich bin jetzt zwei Tage gefahren und kann sagen, dass es sich wirklich bemerkbar macht. Sie ist jetzt wieder ein richtiges Sensibelchen
> Ein bischen blöd ist, dass die Gabel komplett verstellt war. Ich hatte mir aber meinen Einstellungen notiert!
> ...


 
Das freut mich.

Gut, dass pünktlich zum schönen Wetter des Frühlings Du mit Deiner 'neuen' Gabel biken kannst.

Noch 6 Wochen mit dem Abschicken der Gabel gewartet, und Du hättest Dir bestimmt bei der anschließend langen Wartezeit die Beine in den Bauch 
gestanden. Bei dem schönen Wetter düsen schließlich alle rum. Würde mich nicht wundert, wenn die Serviceaufträge sprunghaft ansteigen würde.

Viel Spass.

VG Martin


----------



## sibby08 (29. März 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Das freut mich.
> 
> Gut, dass pünktlich zum schönen Wetter des Frühlings Du mit Deiner 'neuen' Gabel biken kannst.
> 
> ...


 
Das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Habe Gabel und Dämpfer zwecks Garantie über den Händler zusammen eingeschickt. Auf Nachdruck kam nach 3 Wochen die Gabel (via 24 Std. Service) und nach weiteren 3 1/2 Wochen der Dämpfer . Was der 24 Std. Service dabei jetzt gebracht hat habe ich mir noch nicht plausibel erklären können .
Wenn dann jetzt bald alle ihre Sachen einschicken, weil is ja dann Saison, so hätten sie also theoritisch die Chance die Sachen pünktlich zum Winterpokal 2007/2008 zurück zu bekommen  .


----------



## peppaman (30. März 2007)

Kleiner Tip an dieser Stelle:

Legt Euch doch für solche Fälle eine günstige Federgabel (zB irgendwas von Suntour) oder einfach eine (halbwegs) passende starre Gabel bereit. 
(Steuersatz-Konus nicht vergessen!) 


Hilft auch in dem Fall, dass die Bremse von der Disc-Only-Gabel mal eingeschickt werden muss 


Ansonsten: Zweitrad.


Gruß
peppa


----------



## gourmet (3. April 2007)

peppaman schrieb:


> Kleiner Tip an dieser Stelle:
> 
> Legt Euch doch für solche Fälle eine günstige Federgabel (zB irgendwas von Suntour) oder einfach eine (halbwegs) passende starre Gabel bereit.
> (Steuersatz-Konus nicht vergessen!)
> ...




Ein Zweitrad hab ich natürlich... Aber damit kann ich nicht all die wilden Dinge tun, die ich mit meinem ersten Radl so gerne anstelle  
Ich werd die Gabel demnächst einfach im Winter wegschicken, wenn ich eh selten fahre... Oder ich trau mich doch mal dran den Service selbst zu machen...

Ich bin übrigens die Anleitung mal durchgegangen und man braucht anscheinend kein Spezialwerkzeug (außer einem Drehmomentschlüssel) für den Fox Service. Natürlich die Ersatzteile, aber ansonsten habe ich alles Werkzeug hier was da erwähnt wird...

Grüße
Christian


----------



## GuidoM (3. November 2017)

Obwohl uralt, würde ich den Thread nochmal gerne aufgreifen. Ich überlege, ob ich Gabel 32er Float Fox und Dämper Nude zum Service senden.
Schließlich datieren sie aus 2014 und sind, m.W. noch nicht gewartet worden. Ich habe das Rad jetzt seit einem Jahr.
Allerdings sind die hier angegebenen Läden entweder pleite oder geschluckt.
Gibt´s was Aktuelles zu den Preisen?
Waren die 105,- € für Dämper und Gabel oder einzeln?


----------



## sun909 (3. November 2017)

Preis musst du einzeln rechnen.

Ggf noch zzgl Versand.

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. November 2017)

Kann dir Flatoutsuspension empfehlen.
Preis ist ok und Gino macht einen Top Job !
Preis musst du wie sun909 bereits sagte pro Federelement rechnen in etwa
Ich mach das immer im Wechsel so das nicht beides weg ist dann wirds nicht auf einmal so teuer 

Das gute ist auch durch die vorherige Terminabsprache reduziert sich die Zeit die deineFederelemente weg sind auf ein minimum


----------



## H-P (6. November 2017)

Der Dominik, macht sehr gute Arbeit.

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/users/legal/78102

Auch unter dem Namen Symion unterwegs...  https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/symion.78102/


----------

